# 110V lost



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

hi all, I have just 'lost' my 110V system..

240 is still fine and no fuses tripped in the 240 consumer unit.. (I guess there wouldn't be as the 110 doesn't come near this?)

so, am I right in thinking:

No fridge freezer
No battery charging
and the eventual demise of my interior lights ....

It all happened when I switched the AC to 'low cool' from 'high cool'

Is it more likely to be a problem with the yellow step-down or the van's power unit?

just about to lift the bed and see - wish me luck
....
john


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi 

Could be the tranny, but unlikely, check it has 240v in then check 120v out, it should feed the 120v dist panel. 
If no output check if there is a fuse inside the tranny.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

tranny has a black reset button.....

apologies.. all 110 and 240 goes through consumer unit first...

thanks J


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi John

Your site tranny isnt up to the job of running the air con im afraid. You will need to upgrade to a bigger tranny or even better a proper Tranny with 100% rating (ie continuous high amp supply without over heating)

Try Linda at Stateside I think she has some proper transformers.

Cheers


----------

